
How I practice at what I do - sergeant3
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/07/how-i-practice-at-what-i-do.html
======
mikece
The only thing missing from this blog post is the recommendation to read "So
Good They Can't Ignore You."

[https://www.amazon.com/Good-They-Cant-Ignore-
You/dp/14555091...](https://www.amazon.com/Good-They-Cant-Ignore-
You/dp/1455509124/)

